# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Essilor Mr Blue error

## EddieR

Hi everyone, I'm having a problem with Mr Blue Blocker/tracer it was working fine until 2 days ago, when I turn on the blocker I got the (" TEC 1140 " appli.out : opening error ) and machine doesn't do anything else, anybody knows what is the problem? Cheers

----------

